# هل الله ظالم فى قصة اليشع النبى



## apostle.paul (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*




*​* 

حينما دخلت غرفة اسلامية اسمها " عيسى ابن مريم رسول الله " لاقيت ادمن فى الغرفة اسمه ماسنجر هيدى محاضرة للمسلمين عن ارهاب الكتاب المقدس والنص الوارد فى سفر حزقيال " **اَلشَّيْخَ وَالشَّابَّ وَالْعَذْرَاءَ وَالطِّفْلَ وَالنِّسَاءَ، اقْتُلُوا  لِلْهَلاَكِ. وَلاَ تَقْرُبُوا مِنْ إِنْسَانٍ عَلَيْهِ السِّمَةُ،  وَابْتَدِئُوا مِنْ مَقْدِسِي». فَابْتَدَأُوا بِالرِّجَالِ الشُّيُوخِ  الَّذِينَ أَمَامَ الْبَيْتِ " متبينا فكرة اسلامية على انه امر الهى بقتل الشباب والعذارى والاطفال والنساء لكى لا يعترض المسيحين على الدعوات الصريحة بقتال غير المسلمين بل والمسلمين الذين تم تكفيرهم بصريح القران والسنة   ولا يعرف هذا المسكين   انها رؤيا نبوية وليس وصف معركة وليس فيها اوامر الهية بس وصف نبوى لما سيحدث لاسرائيل وادانتها  وليس اوامر الهية لاسرائيل لكى يفعلوا ذلك فى الامم لانه لو كمل اعداد قليلة فيما بعد ستجد ان النبى حزقيال يبكى وينوح على ما سيحدث لاسرائيل بسبب اثمهم وان الله سيسلمهم لايدى اعدائهم ليفتكوا بيهم "** وَكَانَ بَيْنَمَا هُمْ يَقْتُلُونَ، وَأُبْقِيتُ أَنَا، أَنِّي خَرَرْتُ  عَلَى وَجْهِي وَصَرَخْتُ وَقُلْتُ: «آهِ، يَا سَيِّدُ الرَّبُّ! هَلْ  أَنْتَ مُهْلِكٌ بَقِيَّةَ إِسْرَائِيلَ كُلَّهَا بِصَبِّ رِجْزِكَ عَلَى  أُورُشَلِيمَ؟».
 فَقَالَ لِي: «إِنَّ إِثْمَ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَيَهُوذَا عَظِيمٌ  جِدًّا جِدًّا، وَقَدِ امْتَلأَتِ الأَرْضُ دِمَاءً، وَامْتَلأَتِ  الْمَدِينَةُ جَنَفًا. لأَنَّهُمْ يَقُولُونَ: الرَّبُّ قَدْ تَرَكَ  الأَرْضَ، وَالرَّبُّ لاَ يَرَى. " وحينما دخلت لم يستطيع نطق اسمى وظن بالفطنة انى " نوصرانى " وطلب منى اخد المايك خدت المايك وقولتله اة فى عايز ايه قالى عايز اسالك سؤال هل الهك عادل واجابتى البسيطة اة عادل هو انا هقولك مثلا ظالم عندك اعتراض قوله 

قالى وازاى يسوع يقتل 42 طفل لمجرد انهم قالو لاليشع يا اقرع واحالنى لهذا النص


** ثُمَّ صَعِدَ مِنْ هُنَاكَ إِلَى بَيْتِ إِيلَ. وَفِيمَا هُوَ صَاعِدٌ فِي  الطَّرِيقِ إِذَا بِصِبْيَانٍ صِغَارٍ خَرَجُوا مِنَ الْمَدِينَةِ  وَسَخِرُوا مِنْهُ وَقَالُوا لَهُ: «اصْعَدْ يَا أَقْرَعُ! اصْعَدْ يَا أَقْرَعُ!».
فَالْتَفَتَ إِلَى وَرَائِهِ وَنَظَرَ إِلَيْهِمْ وَلَعَنَهُمْ بِاسْمِ  الرَّبِّ، فَخَرَجَتْ دُبَّتَانِ مِنَ الْوَعْرِ وَافْتَرَسَتَا مِنْهُمُ  اثْنَيْنِ وَأَرْبَعِينَ وَلَدًا.

قولتله هسالك 3 اسئلة وهخليك تجاوب بيهم على نفسك 

اولا كلمة صبيان لا تعنى انهم مجرد اطفال فى سن 5 او 6 سنين فيمكن ان تتطلق على شباب فى العشرينات


مرجعى .... 

*

*The phrase וּנְעָרִים קְטַנִּים can refer to youths from twelve to thirty years old (cf. 1 Sam 16:11–12; 2 Sam 14:21; 18:5), i.e., old enough to show respect for God’s prophet. For a discussion of this story’s influence on religious writing, read E. J. Ziolkowski, “The Bad Boys of Bethel: Origin and Development of a Sacrilegious Type,” in History of Religions, 30:331–58.*
* House, P. R. (2001, c1995). Vol. 8: 1, 2 Kings (electronic ed.). Logos Library System; The New American Commentary. Nashville: Broadman & Holman Publishers*.​ 

* 
وسالته عندك اعتراض ؟

قالى لا هما يا سيدى فى العشرينات فين بقة الاجابة على السؤال




السؤال التانى هل او ارتكب شاب فى العشرينات اعمال بلطجة لا يتحمل المسؤلية الجنائية عليه وتسمى ادانته ظلم ؟

وهنا بدأت التهتهة وابتدى الهيجان فى الغرفة وابتدى ال jump على المايك انا ما لى دخل انا عايز اجابة على السؤال مسؤلية جنائية ايه وقانونية ايه يسوع قتل 42 طفل 

قولتله بلاش ناخد السؤال من الناحية دى هسالك سؤال تانى من الناحية الاسلامية  لو واحد سب النبى يقتل ام يستتاب ؟

وهنا بدا الهيجان يزيد فى الغرفة  وخد المايك وقالى جاوب على السؤال يا نووووصرانى جاوب 


وهنا ساب المايك وسلم المايك لاخرين لكى يتولوا الرد 

دخل واحد تانى قالى اة احنا عندنا كمسلمين من يسب النبى يقتل دا صحيح لكن دا لم يحدث فى حياة النبى الرحيم الكيوت لكنه كان النبى بيروح يسال على اليهودى اللى بيروح يرمى القمامة قدام منزله فيما معروف شعبيا برواية " شخة اليهودى"
ومن المعلوم ان هذة القصة اصبحت من التراث الشعبى لدى المسلمين بدون اى سند مجرد حكاوى قهاوى 

المهم ان هذا جهل وقد اثبته اسلاميا لان نبى الاسلام امر بقتل ابن الاخطل وهو متعلق فى استار الكعبة وامر بان يقتل ان راه اى شخص بسبب انه هجاه وجبته رواية البخارى وجبته كلام ابن تيمية " *
*إن من سب النَّبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من مسلم أو كافر فانه يجب قتله. 
هذا مذهب عامة أهل العلم. قال ابن المنذر: أجمع عوام أهل العلم على أن حدَّ مَن سب النَّبي صلى الله عليه وسلم القتل وممن قاله مالك والليث واحمد وإسحاق وهو مذهب الشافعي قال :وحكي عن النعمان لا يقتل -يعني الذمي- ما هم عليه من الشرك أعظم. * وقد حكى أبو بكر الفارسي من أصحاب الشافعي إجماع المسلمين على أن حدَّ من يسب النَّبي صلى الله عليه وسلم القتل كما أنَّ حدَّ مَن سب غيره الجلد. وهذا الإجماع الذي حكاه محمول على إجماع الصدر الأول من الصحابة والتابعين، أو انه أراد به إجماعهم على أن ساب النَّبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يجب قتله إذا كان مسلما ،وكذلك قيده القاضي عياض فقال: أجمعت الأمة على قتل متنقصه من المسلمين وسابه. وكذلك حكي عن غير واحد الإجماع على قتله وتكفيره. وقال الإمام إسحاق بن راهويه -أحد الأئمة الأعلام-: أجمع المسلمون على أن من سب الله أو سب رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم أو دفع شيئا مما أنزل الله عز وجل أو قتل نبيا من أنبياء الله عز وجل أنه كافر بذلك وإن كان مقرّاً بكل ما أنزل الله. "

* 


و اقرا 

**خرَّج البخاري في صحيحه بسنده إلى  أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه: "أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دخل مكة يوم  الفتح، وعلى رأسه المغفر، فلما نزعه جاءه رجل فقال: ابن أخطل متعلق بأستار  الكعبة؛ فقال: اقتله".
وفي رواية للدارقطني كما قال الحافظ في الفتح:  "من رأى منكم ابن أخطل فليقتله"، ومن رواية زيد بن الحباب عن مالك بهذا  الإسناد: "وكان ابن أخطل يهجو رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالشعر".

ابن الاخطل دا كان بيقول شعر بيهجو فيه محمد " شعر الهجاء كان معروف فى الاوساط العربية " لكن محمد صاحب رواية " شخة اليهودى " الاسطورية مرحش زاره  اول لما دخل مكة قال اى حد يشوف ابن الاخطل يقتله ولاقوه متعلق على استار الكعبة فقتله


يعنى حكم قتل من يسب النبى نفذ فى عهد محمد ذات نفسه 
وهنا اصابهم الهيجان الحاد بعد ان اكتشفوا لا يفقهوا شئ فى دينهم وهيدخلوا فى سكك ملهاش نهاية و اثبت لهم ان حكم سب النبى فى الاسلام القتل ونفذه هو بيده فى ابن الاخطل حينما هجاه

فالسؤال لكل مسلم الان

هل الهك عادل ؟

فلماذا يقتل اى شخص يسب النبى ؟

وما ذنب ابن الاخطل فى ان يقتل بسبب هجاءه لمحمد ؟

وهنا حصل الريد دوت وابتدى يتناوبوا الاعضاء  واحدا تلو الاخر للتشمية ببرسوم  وما كان منى انى تركتهم يهذوا مع بعضيهم بعد ان وصلت لهم الاجابة وكفا بالمؤمنين شر القتال 

فهل لمسلم اعتراض الان على حادثة اليشع ؟؟؟؟؟؟



لان لو المسلم كان قد اكمل معايا كان هيقولى اة اللى يشتم النبى يتقتل والنبى قتل ابن الاخطل لانه شتمه بس برضة ربك ظالم علشان قتل شوية شبان شتموا اليشع وهما فى الحقيقة كانوا عصابات اشبه بعصابات الشوارع الحالية الواقفين على الطرقات  ومحدش قتلهم اصلا دا الله بنفسهم ادانهم  

ودا كان معنى ازاى تجاوب على نفسك بنفسك

والى اللقاء  ........ 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*اجابة نورمان جيسلر فى كتابه حينما يسال النقاد على نفس السؤال*

*First of all, this was no minor offense, for these young men held God’s prophet in contempt. Since the prophet was God’s mouthpiece to His people, God Himself was being most wickedly insulted in the person of His prophet.*​
*Second, these were not small, innocent children. They were wicked young men, comparable to a modern street gang. Hence, the life of the prophet was endangered by their number, the nature of their sin, and their obvious disrespect for authority.*​
*Third, Elisha’s action was designed to strike fear in the hearts of any other such gang members. If these young gang members were not afraid to mock a venerable man of God such as Elisha, then they would have been a threat to the lives of all God’s people.*​
*Fourth, some commentators note that their statements were designed to challenge Elisha’s claim to be a prophet. They were essentially saying, “If you are a man of God, why don’t you go on up to heaven like Elijah did?” The term “baldhead” might be a reference to the fact that lepers shaved their heads. Such a comment would indicate that these young men looked upon Elisha as a detestable outcast.*​
*Fifth, it was not Elijah who took their lives, but God who alone could have providentially directed the bears to attack them. It is evident that by mocking this man of God, these young men were revealing their true attitudes toward God Himself. Such contempt for the Lord was punishable by death. The Scriptures do not say that Elisha prayed for this kind of punishment. It was clearly an act of God in judgment upon this impious gang.*​
*Geisler, N. L., & Howe, T. A. (1992). When critics ask : A popular handbook on Bible difficulties (190). Wheaton, Ill.: Victor Books*.
​ 

*الخلاصة 
1- انها لم تكن جريمة بسيطة فهم اهانوا النبى اليشع وازذروا بيه باعتباره المتحدث لشعبه بكلمة الله واهانته ليه كانت موجهه لله نفسه واهانه ليه

2- ثانيا انهم مكانوش اطفال ابرياء لكنهم كانوا شباب اشبه بعصابات الشوارع الموجودة الان فكانت حياته مهددة بسبب عددهم واستهزائهم بيه

3- ان العقاب الالهى كان رادع لاى شخص اخر يفكر فى اعمال بلطجة كمثل هذة العصابات باعتبارهم يمثلوا تهديد لحياة الناس

اخيرا ان اليشع نفسه لم يدينهم او يقاضيهم بل ان الله نفسه هو الذى حكم عليهم بالموت بسبب ازدراهم بيه لان غالبا جملة " اصعد يا اقرع " اشارة لاستهزائهم بصعود ايليا للسماء فكانت دينونتهم حسب الناموس هو الموت لكل من يزدرى الله *


----------



## apostle.paul (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*حادثة شبيهه

 فَأَرْسَلَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُ آبَائِهِمْ إِلَيْهِمْ عَنْ يَدِ رُسُلِهِ  مُبَكِّرًا وَمُرْسِلاً لأَنَّهُ شَفِقَ عَلَى شَعْبِهِ وَعَلَى  مَسْكَنِهِ،
  فَكَانُوا يَهْزَأُونَ بِرُسُلِ اللهِ، وَرَذَلُوا كَلاَمَهُ  وَتَهَاوَنُوا بِأَنْبِيَائِهِ حَتَّى ثَارَ غَضَبُ الرَّبِّ عَلَى  شَعْبِهِ حَتَّى لَمْ يَكُنْ شِفَاءٌ.
 فَأَصْعَدَ عَلَيْهِمْ مَلِكَ الْكِلْدَانِيِّينَ فَقَتَلَ مُخْتَارِيهِمْ  بِالسَّيْفِ فِي بَيْتِ مَقْدِسِهِمْ. وَلَمْ يَشْفِقْ عَلَى فَتًى أَوْ  عَذْرَاءَ، وَلاَ عَلَى شَيْخٍ أَوْ أَشْيَبَ، بَلْ دَفَعَ الْجَمِيعَ  لِيَدِهِ.
*


----------



## e-Sword (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*كيف الله الحنون يسمع للعن نبيه ويقتل **42 **طفل ؟ **2 **ملوك **2: 23 - 24*​ 


*Holy_bible_1*​ 


*الشبهة * 



جاء في 2ملوك 23:2 و24 قصة بعض الصبيان الذين ضحكوا على النبي أليشع ونادوه: يا أقرع! فلعنهم باسم الرب، فخرجت دبَّتان افترستا 42 ولداً،أيعقل هذا؟ أطفال يلهون ويقابلون بمنتهى القسوة ولا ينصح لهم فأين الرحمة؟.  
اقرأ النص ولا تعليق:» 23ثُمَّ صَعِدَ مِنْ هُنَاكَ إِلَى بَيْتِ إِيلَ. وَفِيمَا هُوَ صَاعِدٌ فِي الطَّرِيقِ إِذَا بِصِبْيَانٍ صِغَارٍ خَرَجُوا مِنَ الْمَدِينَةِ وَسَخِرُوا مِنْهُ وَقَالُوا لَهُ: «اصْعَدْ يَا أَقْرَعُ! اصْعَدْ يَا أَقْرَعُ!». 24فَالْتَفَتَ إِلَى وَرَائِهِ وَنَظَرَ إِلَيْهِمْ وَلَعَنَهُمْ بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ، فَخَرَجَتْ دُبَّتَانِ مِنَ الْوَعْرِ وَافْتَرَسَتَا مِنْهُمُ اثْنَيْنِ وَأَرْبَعِينَ وَلَدًا. «.



*الرد*



*الحقيقه هذه الشبهه بها معاني جميله ولكن تحتاج ان نفكر معا في بعض الاشياء * 
*ولهذا ساقسم الرد الي * 
*لغويا * 
*تخيل الموقف * 
*المعني المقصود * 



*اولا لغويا * 



*معني كلمة صبيان*
*من كلمة نأر*
*قاموس برون * 
*H5288*​ נער
na‛ar
*BDB Definition:*
1) a boy, lad, servant, youth, retainer
1a) boy, lad, youth
1b) servant, retainer
*Part of Speech:* noun masculine
*A Related Word by BDB/Strong’s Number:* from H5287
*Same Word by TWOT Number: *1389a​ *ولد وشاب وتعني خادم وحدث*
*وولد وشاب وغلام وخادم **( **علي مختلف عمره **) **ورجل صغير السن * 



*فلا يقصد بها اطفال صغار لا يعون ولكنهم كبار في مرحلة البلوغ او اكبر من ذلك * 
*ونلاحظ ان نفس التعبير استخدم في*
سفر التكوين 14: 14


*فَلَمَّا             سَمِعَ أَبْرَامُ، أَنَّ أَخَاهُ سُبِيَ             جَرَّ **غِلْمَانَهُ**             الْمُتَمَرِّنِينَ، وِلْدَانَ بَيْتِهِ،             ثَلاَثَ مِئَةٍ وَثَمَانِيَةَ عَشَرَ،             وَتَبِعَهُمْ إِلَى دَانَ**.*



سفر التكوين 14: 24


*لَيْسَ             لِي غَيْرُ الَّذِي أَكَلَهُ **الْغِلْمَانُ،**             وَأَمَّا نَصِيبُ الرِّجَالِ الَّذِينَ             ذَهَبُوا مَعِي**:             **عَانِرَ             وَأَشْكُولَ وَمَمْرَا، فَهُمْ             يَأْخُذُونَ نَصِيبَهُمْ**».*
*فهل الغلمان المتمرنين عند ابراهيم هم مجرد اطفال صغار لا يدركوا ؟*
*وهل حارب ابراهيم اربع جيوش ضخمه بملوكهم فقط **318 **طفل صغير ؟ * 
*الذي فهم العدد اخطأ فهمه لقلة وضوح اللغه * 
*فهم شباب غلمان * 



*ثانيا معني لعنهم*



*قاموس برون*
*H7043*
קלל
qa[FONT=Cambria Math, serif]̂[/FONT]lal
*BDB Definition:*
1) to be slight, be swift, be trifling, be of little account, be light
1a) (Qal)
1a1) to be slight, be abated (of water)
1a2) to be swift
1a3) to be trifling, be of little account
1b) (Niphal)
1b1) to be swift, show oneself swift
1b2) to appear trifling, be too trifling, be insignificant
1b3) to be lightly esteemed
1c) (Piel)
1c1) to make despicable
1c2) to curse
1d) (Pual) to be cursed
1e) (Hiphil)
1e1) to make light, lighten
1e2) to treat with contempt, bring contempt or dishonour
1f) (Pilpel)
1f1) to shake
1f2) to whet
1g) (Hithpalpel) to shake oneself, be moved to and fro
*Part of Speech:* verb
*A Related Word by BDB/Strong’s Number:* a primitive root
*Same Word by TWOT Number: *2028​ *اصل الكلمه خفيف فتاتي بمعني * 
*اسنخف**, **سريع**, **يعبث**, **لم يهتم **, **لم يعمل لهم حساب**, **استخف بهم**,*
*اظهر انه سريع**, **اظهر عدم الاعتبار**, **اظهر عدم الاهتمام**, **تافه ضئيل**, **قليل الاعتبار**, **لعن**, **ضوء**, **عالج**, **لم يحترم**, **ازدري **, **هز**, **شحذ*



*وهي اتت **88 **مره بمعاني مختلفه منها الاستخفاف بالنفس او بالاخر * 
سفر صموئيل الأول 18: 23


*فَتَكَلَّمَ             عَبِيدُ شَاوُلَ فِي أُذُنَيْ دَاوُدَ             بِهذَا الْكَلاَمِ**.             **فَقَالَ             دَاوُدُ**:             «**هَلْ             هُوَ **مُسْتَخَفٌّ**             فِي أَعْيُنِكُمْ مُصَاهَرَةُ الْمَلِكِ             وَأَنَا رَجُلٌ مِسْكِينٌ وَحَقِيرٌ؟**»*



سفر الملوك الثاني 3: 18


*وَذلِكَ             **يَسِيرٌ**             فِي عَيْنَيِ الرَّبِّ، فَيَدْفَعُ             مُوآبَ إِلَى أَيْدِيكُمْ**.*



*اما كلمة لعن بمعناها المعروف فهي كلمة مختلفة * 
*ارار*
*H779*
ארר
'a[FONT=Cambria Math, serif]̂[/FONT]rar
*BDB Definition:*
1) to curse
1a) (Qal)
1a1) to curse
1a2) cursed be he (participle used pr in curses)
1b) (Niphal) to be cursed, cursed
1c) (Piel) to curse, lay under a curse, put a curse on
1d) (Hophal) to be made a curse, be cursed
*Part of Speech:* verb
*A Related Word by BDB/Strong’s Number:* a primitive root
*Same Word by TWOT Number: *168​ *وهي اتت **63 **مره بمعني لعن فقط * 



*اذا من الجزء اللغوي ان اليشع استهان بتعيير الغلمان له في الطريق * 



*ثانيا نتخيل الموقف جيدا * 



*الاعداد تقول * 
*سفر ملوك الثاني **2*
*23 **ثُمَّ صَعِدَ مِنْ هُنَاكَ إِلَى بَيْتِ إِيلَ**. **وَفِيمَا هُوَ صَاعِدٌ فِي الطَّرِيقِ إِذَا بِصِبْيَانٍ صِغَارٍ خَرَجُوا مِنَ الْمَدِينَةِ وَسَخِرُوا مِنْهُ وَقَالُوا لَهُ**: «**اصْعَدْ يَا أَقْرَعُ**! **اصْعَدْ يَا أَقْرَعُ**!».
24 **فَالْتَفَتَ إِلَى وَرَائِهِ وَنَظَرَ إِلَيْهِمْ وَلَعَنَهُمْ بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ، فَخَرَجَتْ دُبَّتَانِ مِنَ الْوَعْرِ وَافْتَرَسَتَا مِنْهُمُ اثْنَيْنِ وَأَرْبَعِينَ وَلَدًا**.*
*اول نقطه نركز فيها هو بيت ايل ومكانها وطبيعة سكانها في هذا الوقت * 
*بيت ايل * 




*وهي تعني بيت الله وهي مدينه كانت في الاول اقام فيها ابراهيم **( **تكوين **12: 8 ) **ثم اصبحت لملوك الكنعانيين ولم يطردهم بني افرايم منها لما تقسمت الاراضي * 
*ومن اهم الاشياء التي اريد ان اركز عليها هي حال بيت ايل بعد انقسام المملكة عندما ملك يربعام وبدا يقيم اوثان * 
*سفر الملوك الاول **12*
*26 **وَقَالَ يَرُبْعَامُ فِي قَلْبِهِ**: «**الآنَ تَرْجعُ الْمَمْلَكَةُ إِلَى بَيْتِ دَاوُدَ**.*
*27 **إِنْ صَعِدَ هذَا الشَّعْبُ لِيُقَرِّبُوا ذَبَائِحَ فِي بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ، يَرْجعْ قَلْبُ هذَا الشَّعْبِ إِلَى سَيِّدِهِمْ، إِلَى رَحُبْعَامَ مَلِكِ يَهُوذَا وَيَقْتُلُونِي، وَيَرْجِعُوا إِلَى رَحُبْعَامَ مَلِكِ يَهُوذَا**».*
*28 **فَاسْتَشَارَ الْمَلِكُ وَعَمِلَ عِجْلَيْ ذَهَبٍ، وَقَالَ لَهُمْ**: «**كَثِيرٌ عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْ تَصْعَدُوا إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ**. **هُوَذَا آلِهَتُكَ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ الَّذِينَ أَصْعَدُوكَ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ**».*
*29 **وَوَضَعَ وَاحِدًا فِي بَيْتِ إِيلَ، وَجَعَلَ الآخَرَ فِي دَانَ**.*
*30 **وَكَانَ هذَا الأَمْرُ خَطِيَّةً**. **وَكَانَ الشَّعْبُ يَذْهَبُونَ إِلَى أَمَامِ أَحَدِهِمَا حَتَّى إِلَى دَانَ**.*
*31 **وَبَنَى بَيْتَ الْمُرْتَفَعَاتِ، وَصَيَّرَ كَهَنَةً مِنْ أَطْرَافِ الشَّعْبِ لَمْ يَكُونُوا مِنْ بَنِي لاَوِي**.* 
*وبدا الشعب الشرير هناك يضطهد انبياء الرب باسلوب تحدي لايلوهيم نفسه باسلوب شرير جدا ولهذا سماها هوشع باسم بيت اون اي بيت الاصنام  * 
*فنحن هنا لانتكلم عن ابناء الله بل اعداء الله واعداء انبياؤه الذين يستحقوا العقاب وبشده  * 



*ومعني خرجوا من المدينه اي انه قطاع طرق ليس بمعني جمع الاموال ولكن لمضايقة الماره وازعاجهم وتهديدهم وهذا امر شرير ايضا وتم عقاب كثيرين علي هذه الخطية * 
*فاسماعيل طرد لانه يسخر من اسحاق **( **تكوين **21: 9 ) * 
*وغضب الرب علي شعبه في خطيه مشابه وعاقبهم بالسبي والقتل * 
*سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني **36* 
*16 **فَكَانُوا يَهْزَأُونَ بِرُسُلِ اللهِ، وَرَذَلُوا كَلاَمَهُ وَتَهَاوَنُوا بِأَنْبِيَائِهِ حَتَّى ثَارَ غَضَبُ الرَّبِّ عَلَى شَعْبِهِ حَتَّى لَمْ يَكُنْ شِفَاءٌ**.
17 **فَأَصْعَدَ عَلَيْهِمْ مَلِكَ الْكِلْدَانِيِّينَ فَقَتَلَ مُخْتَارِيهِمْ بِالسَّيْفِ فِي بَيْتِ مَقْدِسِهِمْ**. **وَلَمْ يَشْفِقْ عَلَى فَتًى أَوْ عَذْرَاءَ، وَلاَ عَلَى شَيْخٍ أَوْ أَشْيَبَ، بَلْ دَفَعَ الْجَمِيعَ لِيَدِهِ**.* 
*فهي خطية ليست بالسهله وعقابها ان فاعلها لو لم يتوب ينزع من الارض*
سفر أيوب 30: 8


*أَبْنَاءُ**الْحَمَاقَةِ،**             بَلْ **أَبْنَاءُ**             أُنَاسٍ بِلاَ اسْمٍ، سِيطُوا مِنَ             الأَرْضِ**.*



*اذا عرفنا انهم ناضجين من اولاد الشر يسخرون بالرب وانبياؤه ويستحقون العقاب وهو القتل لو لم يتوبوا  * 



*نقطه ثالثة في فهم الموقف وهو خرجت دبتان من الوعر * 
*كيف تقتل دبتان **42 **غلام ؟  * 



*اعتقد **( **وقد اكون مخطئ **) **ان الدبتان لم تقتلا **42 **طفل دفعه واحده ولم يقل العدد ذلك ولكن اعتقد ان خرجت دبتان بعد انتهاء البيات الشتوي وبدات تتصيدان الصبيان وبخاصه كما يذكر المتخصصين في علم الحيوان ان الدببه التي تتذوق لحم الانسان تصبح شرهة جدا للبشر وتبحث عنهم باستمرار وتكون شرسه جدا في الهجوم علي الانسان * 
*وبخاصه ان الدببه تفضل الفرائس الطازجه عن الجيف فلن تقتلا **42 **وتاكلهم فيما بعد فهي تكتفي بوجبه مثل الانسان مره الي مرتين في الاسبوع ليكفي كمصدر للطاقه  * 
*وبهذا نفهم اكثر ان الرب سمح بسبب شرور هؤلاء الغلمان ان تخرج الدبتان وتبدان في اصتيادهم واحد تلو الاخر وهم يصروا بعناد ان يقطعوا الطرق علي العابرين في اصرار وعناد علي مخالفة وصايا الرب ونجد دائما ان الدبتين تقتلان القطاع ولاتقتل الماره مثل اليشع وبخاصه ان العدد يقول قتلت منهم اي انهم كانوا اكثر من **42 **بكثير وقتل منهم **42  * 



*وحتي لو كان ما قدمت خطأ وهما افترسوهم في حادثه واحده ايضا هؤلاء الغلمان يستحقوا العقاب * 



*المعني المقصود * 



*سفر ملوك الثاني **2*
*23 **ثُمَّ صَعِدَ مِنْ هُنَاكَ إِلَى بَيْتِ إِيلَ**. **وَفِيمَا هُوَ صَاعِدٌ فِي الطَّرِيقِ إِذَا بِصِبْيَانٍ صِغَارٍ خَرَجُوا مِنَ الْمَدِينَةِ وَسَخِرُوا مِنْهُ وَقَالُوا لَهُ**: «**اصْعَدْ يَا أَقْرَعُ**! **اصْعَدْ يَا أَقْرَعُ**!».
24 **فَالْتَفَتَ إِلَى وَرَائِهِ وَنَظَرَ إِلَيْهِمْ وَلَعَنَهُمْ بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ، فَخَرَجَتْ دُبَّتَانِ مِنَ الْوَعْرِ وَافْتَرَسَتَا مِنْهُمُ اثْنَيْنِ وَأَرْبَعِينَ وَلَدًا**.*
*1 **شرحت من القواميس ان الصبيان بمعني غلمان او خدام هم مستهزئين وقطاع طرق ويستحقوا العقاب علي هذه الخطيه * 
*2 **هم من خلفيه دينيه شريره في بيت ايل وعبادة العجل الذهبي ويستحقوا ايضا ان يقتلوا علي هذه الخطيه الشريره جدا وهي عبادة الجعل الذهبي * 
*3 **هم يستحقوا القتل بسبب استهزائهم بنبي الله الذي يمثل فم الله وهذا ليس لهو اطفال ولكن هم ضايقوه بشده وبخاصه انهم قالوا له اصعد يا اقرع بمعني اصعد اي تحدي له ان يصعد في مركبه ناريه مثل ايليا وفي هذا استهزاء بمعجزة الرب نفسه واستهذاء بالرسالة النبوية من عند الرب وكلمه اقرع اي انه نجس بالقرع وهذا ايضا خطيه كبيره وهي اهانة نبي الله والاستهزاء به * 
*4 **اليشع لم يخف منهم بل استخف بتهديدهم وكلامهم وهذا هو المتوقع من رجب الله القوي في الايمان الذي لا يخاف من احد ولا يهمه تعيير المعيرين * 
*5 **الرب سمح للدبتين ان تقتل من قطاع الطرق في عدة مرات **42 **وهم لم يتعظوا من كل هذا ولم يطلب اليشع من الرب ان يرسل دبتين فهذا ليس من اليشع ولكن الرب اختار العقاب المناسب له فهم كانوا يقطعوا الطرق فالدبتان كانتا تقطعان الطريق عليهم * 
*6 **الرب بهذا حمي ليس اظهر حماية الرب لاليشع فقط ولكن لكل الماره المارين بسلام وانقذهم من هؤلاء الغلمان الاشرار والرب هو الذي يعطي الحياه وينزعها في الوقت المناسب ويكافئ الجيد ويعاقب المسيئ ولا يحق لاحد ان يحاسب الرب الذي يتصرف حسب عدله  * 
*7 **ما حدث هو موعظه لكل انسان شرير يتجرأ علي اسم الرب وانبياء الرب وكسر وصايا الرب ويقطع الطريق علي شعب الرب  فاراد الرب يقدم درس للاجيال كلها*



*والمجد لله دائما*​


----------

